
Facebook launches dating service in United States - elorant
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-dating/facebook-launches-dating-service-in-united-states-idUSKCN1VQ1UO
======
mtmail
400 comments when it was originally announced last week
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20886972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20886972)

